# Problemas para generar un archivo .JED en Wincupl



## Diego Cabero (Nov 10, 2020)

Hola buenas tardes, estoy teniendo problemas para generar el archivo.jed en un programa que estoy realizando para simular un multiplexor
La programación que estoy implementando es la siguiente y el error que me marca es que son demasiados términos y no encuentro como reducir la ecuación que implemente.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 10, 2020)

Es que estás sumando 9 minterms de 4 productos + EN y el 16V8 solo puede sumar 8.

Simplificar mas el multiplexor no podés, pero si hacer trucos para aprovechar el hardware del PLD, como ser meter el ENable multiplicando todo (quedan 8 minterms de 5 productos).  Solo que vas a tener que negar las entradas y la salida para respetar la polaridad que estás usando.

Algo asi:
!Y = (
    !S2&!S1&!S0 & !E7 #
    !S2&!S1& S0 & !E6 #
    ..........
    ..........
     S2& S1& S0 & !E0 ) & !EN  ;


----------



## Diego Cabero (Nov 10, 2020)

@Eduardo Muchísimas gracias por el consejo amigo, al parecer ya me dio la simulación lo que necesitaba con tu consejo.


----------

